# TEAM ISSUE 05 Sworks E5 Build



## turkishvan (Mar 7, 2005)

You most likely wont find this frameset hanging up @ your local bikeshop. Yep...an 05 Sworks E5 with carbon seatstays and Zertz inserts for a nice cushy ride. It built up to fit like a glove with full D/A. I broke it in with 400K+ last week. Its been Christmas come in March around my house this past week.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice bike


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Very nice ride....*

but I didn't think that Specialized made the E5 S-Works with a carbon rear? The frame looks identical to my 05 Allez Comp except painted red. How do you like the wheel set? I debated between the Velomax Tempest and AC350's and went with the AC's based on weight and price.
Scott


----------



## turkishvan (Mar 7, 2005)

oliverpete said:


> but I didn't think that Specialized made the E5 S-Works with a carbon rear? The frame looks identical to my 05 Allez Comp except painted red. How do you like the wheel set? I debated between the Velomax Tempest and AC350's and went with the AC's based on weight and price.
> Scott


Velomax are the best. Im 190+ lbs and can tear up some wheelsets.
I have raced on Velomax Ascents for three seasons with NO problems. They have never gone out of true. Never. The wheels pictured here are the Sagitta model. They are great training wheels. Becoming harder and harder to find, they were produced in small numbers in 2003, originally designed for cyclocross. This frameset is a 57cm with all the specs of a E5. Its actually a promotional frameset for Team Issue sponsorships for 05.


----------



## Sit-n-spin (Jan 20, 2005)

It's an Areotec E5
http://www.racycles.com/rdf/catalog/specialized_aerotec_e5_4078497.htm


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Same as 05 Allez Comp*



Sit-n-spin said:


> It's an Areotec E5
> http://www.racycles.com/rdf/catalog/specialized_aerotec_e5_4078497.htm


I like the red color, but it looks to be the same frame as the 05 Allez Comp painted red instead of ti. The fork and carbon rear stays are also the same.
Scott


----------



## lange79 (Mar 28, 2004)

*I just got my frame a couple weeks ago!*

I am very pleased with this bike. The Specialized Rep told our team its an S-Works E5 with carbon seat stays. Its a promo bike for 2005.


----------



## turkishvan (Mar 7, 2005)

lange79 said:


> I am very pleased with this bike. The Specialized Rep told our team its an S-Works E5 with carbon seat stays. Its a promo bike for 2005.


Ten-Four, we were given the same info. I never thought I would ever be this pleased with a Specialized bike. Nicest production frameset Ive ridden in the last 16 years.


----------



## lange79 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Its the perfect mate to my Tarmac ...*



















Both of these bikes are awesome...


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Dude you have got to take your pictures in front of a garbage can???? I have the same S-Works but I wouldn't say its my pride and joy and then place it with the rubbish. What kind of message you sending??


----------



## lange79 (Mar 28, 2004)

*lol ... it was late when i took those ...*

i will photoshop the pope holding them instead .


----------



## mgmavant (Dec 21, 2004)

Lange79 -

What are the differences between the two bikes? These are two of the three that I'm considering for my rice bike (the other is the E5 S-Works)? Is the Tarmac worth the extra $$$? Thanks/


----------



## turkishvan (Mar 7, 2005)

The difference is about 1800 bucks retail in the two framesets. All Carbon vs E5 Areotech and a splash of carbon 
They both get chicks - The Tarmac maybe moreso


----------



## lange79 (Mar 28, 2004)

*The difference so far ...*

I have only had the Tarmac for 1.5 weeks and have done 1 60 mile road race and a 27 mile ride with it. 

I have done 6 different races with the Specialized Promo (crits & road races).

I love both bikes but so far there are some differences between the two:

Tarmac feels to be maybe 1 lbs lighter (maybe more)
Tarmac has a shorter wheel base and seems to be more on a rail around corners
Tarmac seems to feel stiffer when out of the saddle

Those are a few things I have come up with, I really haven’t had a chance to ride it due to whether, and I like to save it for only special occasions. 

It was a dream on how I got it, my boss is into cycling and he decided I needed a bonus, so I got the Tarmac.

The difference I heard from some of my Teammates between the Promo and the all Aluminum E5 is that the promo has a less harsh ride and is 30 grams lighter. I originally purchased the E5 to replace my Carbon TCR 2 and the difference to me was night and day. The Promo has great response and is not mushy like the all Carbon TCR2. 

I don’t think you can go wrong with any of the three bikes; the decision really is how much you want to spend. 

I hope this helps, sorry if some spots aren’t clear.

Nathan


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

I have to agree with the S-Works Tarmac E5. This is more bike than I'll ever have needed. Very light, and stiff. I can't believe how this bike accelerates. The Bianch I had before this, I could flex the BB on harsh climbs out of the saddle, the Tarmac, I cannot. Just a joy to ride.


----------



## darthdiz (Mar 4, 2005)

*Looks like...*

The team issue frame looks like the '05 Allez Comp. Doesn't look bad at all.


----------

